# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Бухгалтерские услуги

## acontinent

Представить компанию без бухгалтерии невозможно, и данных экспертов во все времена набирают в штат одними из первых. Но сейчас всё изменилось, ведь [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] УСН теперь можно выполнять в формате аутсорсинга, через специалистов, обеспечивающих 100% покрытие всех нужд бизнеса.
Что именно сегодня можно заказать в формате аутсорсинга? По сути удаленный специалист способен делать всё, что делает штатный работник. К примеру, не находясь в офисе клиентской компании, можно выполнять восстановление бухгалтерского и налогового учета при помощи удаленного доступа через программное обеспечение, которое стало в наше время стандартом работы. 
Все это можно сказать и про налоговый учет, ведение ФОП, восстановление учета, помощь в выборе системы налогообложения и многое-многое другое. Эксперты осуществляют анализ налогового и бухгалтерского учета, оказывают помощь разблокировки налоговых накладных. Можно заказать консультация бухгалтера онлайн, что поможет работать более эффективно и оптимизировать налоговую нагрузку. Узнайте об этом подробно на сайте auditsirius.com.ua
В итоге приходящий специалист, который работает с клиентами удаленно, зачастую может сделать даже больше, чем обычный сотрудник. К тому же бухгалтер, действующий в режиме аутсорсинга, почти наверняка имеет куда более высокую подготовку, чем штатные специалисты. Так как на протяжении своей деятельности такой специалист решал самые разнообразные задачи для множества заказчиков, таким образом получив знания и навыки, которых в силу формата работы весьма трудно освоить штатному специалисту.

----------

